# Convoy CW9 8 August 1940



## wightspirit (Feb 15, 2008)

This is a long shot in more ways than one, but does anyone know of any survivors from the Luftwaffe attack on convoy CW9 (also known as Peewit) on 8 August 1940 off the Isle of Wight? Although three ships were sunk during the night off the Sussex coast, I am specifically interested in four more which were bombed and sunk during the day. They were the steamers Ajax, Coquetdale, Empire Crusader and barrage balloon vessel HMS Borealis. 

Can anyone please help?

Dave W


----------



## non descript (Nov 18, 2005)

Dave, On the occasion of your first posting, a warm, albeit belated, welcome to you and we hope that someone will step up up wiith news and comment convoy CW9. Good to have you on board. (Thumb)


----------



## R58484956 (Apr 19, 2004)

Greetings Dave and welcome to SN. Bon voyage.


----------



## Binnacle (Jul 22, 2005)

wightspirit said:


> This is a long shot in more ways than one, but does anyone know of any survivors from the Luftwaffe attack on convoy CW9 (also known as Peewit) on 8 August 1940 off the Isle of Wight? Although three ships were sunk during the night off the Sussex coast, I am specifically interested in four more which were bombed and sunk during the day. They were the steamers Ajax, Coquetdale, Empire Crusader and barrage balloon vessel HMS Borealis.
> 
> Can anyone please help?
> 
> Dave W


Greetings Dave W,
This is the only information I have.

Ajax - Dutch 942grt, Southampton for Falmouth, in ballast, 10 W. of St Catherine's Pt, sunk by aircraft, crew 19 & 1 gunner, 4 killed. 

Coquetdale - British , 1597grt, OHMS, Portsmouth to Clyde, in ballast, 15 miles SW of St Catherine's Pt, sunk by aircraft, crew 21 saved.

Empire Crusader - British, 1042grt, Seaham for Devenport, 1020 tons coal, 15 miles of St Catherine's Pt., sunk by aircraft, crew 15 including 6 naval ratings; master, second mate and 3 ? naval ratings lost. abandoned, capsized and burning bottom up, presumed sunk.

Source - Lloyd's War losses.

HMS Borealis - nothing known.


----------



## Peter4447 (Jan 26, 2006)

HMS Borealis
Ex-Pilote 15. 450 tons. Built 1930. 
The only reference to her loss I have found is that she was lost by unknown cause 10th August 1940. She appears to have had an identical sister HMS Astral ex-Pilote 14 also 451 tons and built 1930.
Peter4447


----------



## wightspirit (Feb 15, 2008)

Thank you all for the welcome and comments. Borealis was indeed the former Belgian pilot boat Pilote No 15 and sister to Astral, formerly Pilote no 14. I don't know why she's recorded as lost on 10 August as the archive material quite clearly says she was lost with the other ships on the 8th. Astral was also part of this convoy and came to the assistance of her sister but Borealis could not be saved.

Some additional information of interest - Empire Crusader was captured off the Spanish coast by HMS Isis, accompanied by HMS Ilex in 1939 and taken as a prize. At that time she was named Leander, (built by Atlas Werke and owned by the German company Dampfschiffahrts Ges Neptun) and was disguised as a Russian ship. Ironic that she was subsequently sunk by the Germans.

Dave W


----------



## Andy Saunders (Jun 24, 2009)

Dave

I have a great deal on Convoy CW9 "PEEWIT" and the various ships and aircraft involved. Also have had contact with the master and RAF balloon handler on HMS Borealis together with photos of the vessel actually going down and the Captain abandoning ship. Also a photo of what I think is Ajax or Coquetdale (I forget which without looking!) about to go down with her bows blown off.

Curious to know your specific interest.

Andy


----------



## wightspirit (Feb 15, 2008)

Hi Andy

Many thanks for your reply. I've replied with much more detail separately.

Dave W


----------

